# LF Fish Tank 300 Gallons And Up



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi I am looking for a couple of Glass fish tanks must be at least 300 Gallons
The minimum dimensions that I am looking for are 96" Long by 30" Wide and 24" Tall
Please PM me with pictures, price and what it comes with.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

there is a sick 300 gallon acrylic on here by a guy 3hundred it is beautiful, you should check it out


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

Looks like an awesome tank. If your in the market that's the one, some good equipment goes with it too.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...00-gallon-acrylic-tank-stand-equipment-30530/


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Looking For Glass Tank


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

I just saw a 300g glass tank with dual overflows at Kind Ed pets in burnaby


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

Marineland deep dimension ?


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

If my memory serves me right i believe it was 36wide x 72Length by whatever height makes 300g lol

Its my ultimate dream tank but i cant buy it at the moment


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump To The Top


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump To The Top


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump To The Top


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump To The Top


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump To The Top


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump To The Top


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump To The Top


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump To The Top


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump To The Top


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump To The Top


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump To The Top


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

FS: 300G DD Perfecto w/ Black Pine Stand - Canreef Aquatics Bulletin Board

Beautiful 300g for sale but you would need to travel to get it.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Selling 260 gal w/ Stand, Sump, Reservoir tank - Canreef Aquatics Bulletin Board

Another large tank but this one is in Calgary

Really cheap price though so maybe worth the drive.


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Thx Anthony but its not big enough.
It is a very good price thou.


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump To The Top


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Mods Please Close Thread


----------

